# Verlaufsumsetzung in CS4 defekt?



## designor (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

folgendes ist mir grade aufgefallen. Im PS CS3 überlagere ich ein CMYK-Bild mit einer Verlaufsumsetzung 0/0/0/100, das Resultat ist ein "Graustufenbild", welches NUR SCHWARZ enthält. Soweit richtig, ich habe ja in der Verlaufsumsetzung auch nur 100% Schwarz angegeben.
Wenn ich aber EXAKT dasselbe in CS4 mache, dann kommt nicht etwa wieder die gewünschte 100% Schwarz raus, sondern irgend ein ominöser Mischton aus 4 Farben!
Daaselbe passiert mit jeder anderen beliebigen Farbe. 
Weiß jemand, warum Photoshop CS4 meine fest definierten Farben ignoriert und einfach irgendwas eigenes zusammenmischt?

MfG
Torsten


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
eventuell ein falsches Farbprofil?
Vielleicht ist ja nur etwas verstellt. Ich habe zwar keine CS4 aber versuch mal den Klassiker für das zurücksetzten:

Strg+Alt+Umschalttaste wärend dem Start von PS halten und den folgenden Dialog bestätigen.

Achtung...dabei werden alle Voreinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Also vorher wichtige Formen, Aktionen etc. sichern.


Alex


----------



## designor (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Alex,

das betrifft ein völlig frisch aufgesetztes CS4 ebenso wie ein paar Wochen altes, auf verschiedenen PCs. Wir haben hier ne 20er Lizenz, auf 5 PCs hab ichs getestet... gleiches Resultat.

Ein "falsches" Farbprofil scheidet meines Erachtens nach aus, da ich ja manuell festlege, die Grauwerte des Bildes mit einem bestimmten, fest definierten Farbverlauf zu ersetzen. Ich konvertiere ja nichts zwischen Farbräumen hin und her...
btw ich hab als Arbeitsfarbraum CMYK: ISOCoated V2 und als RGB: eciRGB 2, hatte dieselben Einstellungen aber schon im CS3. Und dort gings ordentlich.

0 - 100 K wird ersetzt durch 77 / 65 / 69 / 81
0 - 100 M wird ersetzt durch 0 / 98 / 3 / 0
0 - 100 Y wird ersetzt durch 0 / 1 / 99 / 0
0 - 100 C wird ersetzt durch 99 / 0 / 0 / 1

Ich lege eine Ebene "Verlaufsumsetzung" an, stelle 0 / 0 / 0 / 100 ein und schließe den Einstell-Dialog. Aktiviere eine andere Ebene und dann wieder die Einstellungsebene, sehe mir die Einstellungen an, und aus meinem eingestellten Wert ist 77 / 65 / 69 / 81 geworden....

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee, werd mich jedenfalls mal an Adobe wenden. Mal sehen ob die eine Erklärung haben....

MfG Torsten


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

was passiert wenn du die in CS3 erstellte Datei in CS4 öffnest?


Alex


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Februar 2009)

Es wid dir zwar im Moment wenig helfen, aber das von dir beobachtete Phänomen ist tatsächlich ein Bug in Photoshop CS4. Lass dich da auch nicht von anderslautenden Meinungen z.B. von Adobe Mitarbeitern beirren. 
Ich werde den Bug schön nachvollziehbar beschreiben und an geeigneter Stelle melden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Another (3. Februar 2009)

Sowas kann für manche im Druck aber teuer werden, wenn 'se es nicht frühzeitig bemerken.^^


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Februar 2009)

Zu eurer Belustigung .... und falls es noch wichtige Anmerkungen geben sollte ... das Screenvideo mit dem Bug Report, das ich weitergeleitet habe:

http://www.directorforum.com/_bugs/gradient-map-bug.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. Februar 2009)

Habe mich belustigt. 
Danke für das Video. Da bin ich doch richtig froh, dass ich noch mit CS2 arbeite.
Unglaublich, wie sich so ein Fehler plötzlich einschleichen kann. Das ist doch eine Grundfunktion, an der man Jahre lang nichts mehr getan hat...
Na ja. Hoffen wir mal, dass Adobe schnell reagiert.

Bin mir aber sicher, dass denen noch nie jemand so schön einen Bug erklärt hat


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Februar 2009)

DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Bin mir aber sicher, dass denen noch nie jemand so schön einen Bug erklärt hat



Hehe, danke für die Blumen.
Aber ich kann dir versichern, dass es nicht das erste derartige Screenvideo war. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Februar 2009)

Kleines Update:
Habe Nachricht von Adobe bekommen. Der Bug ist verstanden worden und in deren interne Bugbase aufgenommen worden. Leider gibt es aber (wie immer bei sowas) keine Infos ob und wann er behoben wird.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. Februar 2009)

Hi Martin,

ist mir schon klar, dass es nicht dein erstes Screenvideo war, aber die Adobe Leute bekommen doch sonst nur immer Screenshots oder Text vorgelegt. Da ist doch dein Video eine willkommene Abwechslung 

Oh je. Sie haben es kapiert, aber klemmen sich nicht dahinter den Bug zu beseitigen? Traurig. Bei anderen Firmen wird umgehend daran gearbeitet und ein Update zur Verfügung gestellt.

Ist dieser Fehler nur bei der Verlaufsumsetzung so, oder hat CS4 generell Probleme mit CMYK?

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------

